# Pattern changes in a Hawaian auratus



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Left profile on capture 27 Oct 15








Left profile on 21 Nov 15








Have yet to hear any vocalizations & front toe pads appear small and about the same size as the rear. Has grown in size since capture & changes on color pattern (black spot developed in abdominal green middle band & left thigh black spot joining w/ black band) indicate that it is still a juvenile/subadult. Too soon to sex? 
Will continue to document pattern changes monthly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

That's really cool I didn't realize the pattern could change.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Most Auratus don't look like much as babies and change a lot while they grow up, most of the really neat morphs look little like the adults as babies and gradually develop into the amazing colors as they near adulthood.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Interesting to see it documented... I wouldn't not have thought changes took place that fast.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Left profile on 24 Dec 15










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

This is so cool. My auratus are slowly getting more spots too as they begin to go from black to bronze. Wish they would come out more to photograph...

Thanks for documenting this it is truly awesome!


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> This is so cool. My auratus are slowly getting more spots too as they begin to go from black to bronze. Wish they would come out more to photograph...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for documenting this it is truly awesome!



Wow, color change too! Would not have expected that. 'Dixon' was outgoing from the get go so pics never seem to be an issue. You wouldn't think that would be the case with a wild caught animal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Left profile on 26 Jan 16. Midriff ocellus merging with anterior edge of abdominal band. Through these left side changes, the right side remains unchanged (abdominal band w/o eyespot). Left rear leg banding also unchanged since last posting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Update overdue.








Pattern appears to have stabilized.

Also, the front toe pads appear a little larger than the back & look bifurcated. When viewed from the top, the abdomen doesn't bulge from the sides (not pear shaped). Have yet to hear any vocalizations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Updated pic of "Dixon". Have heard vocalizations so believe to be male.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

What a great series of photos and observations. Very interesting...love seeing stuff like this documented.


----------



## azbombero (Dec 4, 2009)

Very cool and interesting series


----------



## rjnj (Jun 18, 2016)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Luckyfroggie (Apr 4, 2017)

That's pretty awesome to see the pattern changes over time. This is something Im going to do as well once i get my froglets.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 3, 2017)

I can't tell, is the black getting darker along with pattern getting "spottier"? Such a pretty guy!


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Latest pics after 2yrs. Pattern appears to have stabilized as compared to last observation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

That little dot sure did expand! What a cool photo series. I'm so glad you keep updating it, too.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Update
















Left side “spot” continues to grow resulting in a receding green arc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Another year. Looks like pattern has stabilized.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

markpulawski said:


> Most Auratus don't look like much as babies and change a lot while they grow up, most of the really neat morphs look little like the adults as babies and gradually develop into the amazing colors as they near adulthood.


Definitely true of the campagna morph. They looked ugly brown for several months after they morphed. Couldn't give them away to someone who didn't know what they would look like as adults.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

For a more complete record of pattern changes starting from emerging froglet, a new subject is included in this topic.
Collected a tadpole on 12 April that just had its back legs emerged. Estimate age 6wks. Color pattern evident & front legs emerged on 26 April. Left bromeliad cup on 2 May. 
Starting color pattern @ 3mo. (25 May)


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Developing pattern changes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

“Keyhole” getting bigger.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johanovich (Jan 23, 2017)

I've got something similar for panama special auratus.

Here is a male I bought at aprox. 1 year old in 2017


Last year when I had to take them out of their enclosure


March of this year


In the meantime the line from his head to his back is now almost separated into to connected dots and a separate dot. I fully expect him to end up with three separate dots by next year.

And one of his offspring when a few weeks old:


Last year


Beginning of this year


April of this year


Some of this one's spots have now solidified and made the typical slightly darker edge. Other spots are still appearing on the stomach and other flank.


----------



## Johanovich (Jan 23, 2017)

Just snapped a few pictures today of the male:


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Current pic of subtle changes


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I don’t know why I don’t have auratus. Such gorgeous frogs.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

DPfarr said:


> I don’t know why I don’t have auratus. Such gorgeous frogs.




Yes they are. Free too. Unfortunately this is the only species 
I’m allowed to keep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

